# Working as a doctor in France (from UK)



## Ciaran88

Hi there,

I am a 28 year old doctor moving in a few weeks to Australia to continue my training there where the working conditions are far better than in the UK. I hope to spend 1-2 years at least in Australia however I do wish to return to Europe in the future to be closer to family.

I have family in France and have previously had an intermediate level of spoken french however I think this has deteriorated almost completely.

So I have two questions, first to people who have learnt French outside of France, do you think that 1-2 years is long enough for me to improve my french enough in order to work with patients?

Secondly, does anyone know what the job prospects are like for expat doctors in France?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The main qualifications are here: http://www.cnge.fr/l_international/exercer_en_france_avec_un_diplome_etranger/

And the issue in your situation may hinge on what's going on with all the Brexit stuff by the time you're ready to move back.

For a doctor with a non-EU diploma in medecin, they require the French language test at the B2 level, which you can most likely reach in two years. (Even if your UK diploma is accepted, I'm just using the language requirement as a guideline.) Whether a B2 level is adequate for working with patients may depend on what type of job you're interested in, the specialty you're in and whether you want to set up your own practice or work within a hospital or other group type setting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ciaran88

Hi Bev thanks for the reply.

Luckily I have dual Irish citizenship so no worries there!

I may actually consider doing a year of research in France before practicing, the language pressure probably won't be as high and in the year I'd be working with research I suppose I would improve a lot.


----------



## 95995

Ciaran88 said:


> Hi Bev thanks for the reply.
> 
> Luckily I have dual Irish citizenship so no worries there!
> 
> I may actually consider doing a year of research in France before practicing, the language pressure probably won't be as high and in the year I'd be working with research I suppose I would improve a lot.


Not a bad idea as you may find that any additional qualifications you gain in Australia may not be transferrable (bear in mind that I really have no idea, but Australian doctors with UK citizenship can't AFAIK currently transfer their qualifications without a great deal of rigmarole).


----------



## Bevdeforges

That's a really good idea. Just be aware that the EU/non-EU restriction isn't based on your citizenship, but rather where you obtained your qualification. However nothing with this Brexit stuff is likely to be resolved any time soon.

Research is really well viewed here in France and to put in a year or two in research might even help grease the skids a bit, no matter what the actual rules might be at the time you move here. It will certainly help you work on your French on site and pick up what you need of the technical jargon.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AnneR

Ciaran,
I know there is a native Irish GP in Paris that a lot of English and American people go to so most of his conversation in his work day is in English. However, to be licensed there you have to be pretty fluent in French first. I think the year living there doing research and immersing yourself in the language would be a good idea. Maybe see if you can contact the Irish doc for advice? His last name is Slattery I think. I heard he is a nice guy but don't know him personally. The other place you could call is the American Hospital medical department. 
Good luck!


----------



## ellencreegan

Hi Ciaran sorry to disturb you but I saw your thread about moving to france to work as a doctor? DId you manage to? I learnt it at school but hoping to learn a bit more. My plan is australia and then in an ideal world work in spain or france? any advice? im sure youre very busy but would really appreciate any sort of insight


----------

